

SIGGRAPH 2011 Technical Papers Video Preview - nizm
http://vidque.com/lukas/31918/siggraph-2011-technical-papers-video-preview
SIGGRAPH 2011 video showcases latest technology in the field of computer graphics and interactive techniques. Siggraph: http://www.siggraph.org/s2011
======
ThomPete
Most impressive thing for me is at 1.00 "Sensitive Couture for Interactive
Garment Modeling and Editing"

So much potential.

~~~
marquis
Yes, I can't wait to see this technology available at the consumer level. In
combination with a personal body-model it will allow us to enter a truly
customizable marketplace for clothing (though there would need to be attention
to material-specific design - silk falls completely differently to cotton, for
example).

------
dendory
They released a bunch of videos about what to expect from SIGGRAPH this year:
<http://tideart.com/?id=4e124799>

------
joshu
blogspam with a single video

~~~
smackfu
True but practically I don't really care if I watch a YouTube vid on YouTube
or embedded somwhere.

------
nkassis
Anyone going? Maybe an HN meet up could be fun.

~~~
Jach
I've got a ticket to the Exhibits.

------
nizm
SIGGRAPH 2011 video showcases latest technology in the field of computer
graphics and interactive techniques. Siggraph: <http://www.siggraph.org/s2011>

------
JonathanStanton
SPORE

